# Shared object "libX11.so.6" not found, required by "soffice.bin"



## alie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi i just installed OpenOfficee 3.2.1 on my FreeBSD machine but i couldnt make it works.


```
root@fbsd(/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3)# /usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.2.1-swriter
javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment! 
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libX11.so.6" not found, required by "soffice.bin"
```



```
root@fbsd(/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3)# ldd /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/soffice.bin
/usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/soffice.bin:
        libuno_sal.so.3 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib/libuno_sal.so.3 (0x2808e000)
        libsofficeapp.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libsofficeapp.so (0x28245000)
        libcomphelp4gcc3.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libcomphelp4gcc3.so (0x282ad000)
        libuno_cppuhelpergcc3.so.3 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib/libuno_cppuhelpergcc3.so.3 (0x283b2000)
        libuno_cppu.so.3 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib/libuno_cppu.so.3 (0x28436000)
        libi18nisolang1gcc3.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libi18nisolang1gcc3.so (0x28464000)
        libsfxfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libsfxfi.so (0x2846a000)
        libsvlfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libsvlfi.so (0x2878b000)
        libsvtfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libsvtfi.so (0x28866000)
        libtkfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libtkfi.so (0x28bba000)
        libtlfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libtlfi.so (0x28df5000)
        libucbhelper4gcc3.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libucbhelper4gcc3.so (0x28e77000)
        libutlfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libutlfi.so (0x28ed6000)
        libvclfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libvclfi.so (0x28f49000)
        libfwefi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libfwefi.so (0x292d2000)
        libsbfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libsbfi.so (0x2935c000)
        libxcrfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libxcrfi.so (0x294ac000)
        libuno_salhelpergcc3.so.3 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib/libuno_salhelpergcc3.so.3 (0x29524000)
        libsotfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libsotfi.so (0x29528000)
        libsaxfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libsaxfi.so (0x29576000)
        libfwifi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libfwifi.so (0x29588000)
        libicuuc.so.40 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libicuuc.so.40 (0x295c3000)
        libi18nutilgcc3.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libi18nutilgcc3.so (0x296ea000)
        libjvmfwk.so.3 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib/libjvmfwk.so.3 (0x29705000)
        libbasegfxfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libbasegfxfi.so (0x2971c000)
        libicudata.so.40 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libicudata.so.40 (0x2979f000)
        libicule.so.40 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libicule.so.40 (0x2a4e5000)
        libjvmaccessgcc3.so.3 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib/libjvmaccessgcc3.so.3 (0x2a519000)
        libvos3gcc3.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libvos3gcc3.so (0x2a51f000)
        libX11.so.6 => not found (0x0)
        libstlport_gcc.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib/libstlport_gcc.so (0x2a541000)
        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 (0x2a5bd000)
        libm.so.5 => /usr/lib32/libm.so.5 (0x2a6b1000)
        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x2a6ca000)
        libthr.so.3 => /usr/lib32/libthr.so.3 (0x2a6d5000)
        libc.so.7 => /usr/lib32/libc.so.7 (0x2a6ea000)
        libxml2.so.2 => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/../ure-link/lib/libxml2.so.2 (0x2a804000)
        libz.so.5 => /usr/lib32/libz.so.5 (0x2a929000)
        libi18npaperfi.so => /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program/libi18npaperfi.so (0x2a93b000)
        libfreetype.so.9 => not found (0x0)
        libX11.so.6 => not found (0x0)
        libXext.so.6 => not found (0x0)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2011)

So what version do you have installed?
`% ls /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.*`


----------



## alie (Jan 21, 2011)

@wblock:


```
alie@fbsd(/usr/home/alie)$ ls /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.*
/usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6
```


----------



## alie (Jan 21, 2011)

Rebuild the package from ports solved my issue.


----------

